# Paper micarta ferrule modification



## Barmoley (Oct 1, 2018)

I want to slightly reshape the handle on one of my knives to basically taper down the octagonal paper micarta ferrule on two sides, so that it is more comfortable to hold. I don't have a belt grinder and the handle is epoxied to the blade so can't take it off easily. What would be the best way to do it to keep the taper straight and to end up with smooth, but not shinny ferule at the end? Would starting with coarse sand paper on a block and going to finer work with paper micarta? Thanks.


----------



## HRC_64 (Oct 1, 2018)

prob want a vise for either the blade, the handle, or the abrasive


----------



## Barmoley (Oct 1, 2018)

Right, I was thinking either vise or clamp the knife. I am wondering how easy is paper micarta to grind and what sand paper grid would I finish with to get to a smooth, but not shiny finish.

Would be so much easier if i could easily remove the handle.....


----------



## Dendrobatez (Oct 1, 2018)

Tape the blade up real well, lay sand paper (I recommend 3m cubitron) on a super flat surface - like a glass coffee table - lay the handle flat on the sand paper then tilt it up at the back slightly and go back and forth. It's easier to keep a consistent angle this way than if you held the sanding block. You'll want to take it up to about 2k to get an egg shell finish.
If your handle isn't epoxied on then you can probably remove it to make the job easier.


----------



## Barmoley (Oct 1, 2018)

Thank you, do you attach the sand paper to the glass surface somehow or is friction enough? What grid do you recommend to start with?


----------



## Dendrobatez (Oct 1, 2018)

You don't always need to attach it, the cubitron II has a waxy backing that holds on pretty well but you can tape the edges to make sure it's held. If you're just trying to add some taper to the handle then don't go below 220g on a ceramic paper, you'll end up removing too much material trying to get the scratches from lower grits out


----------



## Barmoley (Oct 1, 2018)

Thank you, much appreciated.


----------

